# freelance visa



## Sarraah (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello all, 

I would like to work as a freelance language tutor (no office needed). Can anybody tell me how to get freelance emirates ID? 

Any help is much appreciated 

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## Sarraah (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey people, 

I have called knowledge village regarding a freelance visa as a language tutor but they told me that I can't get a residence visa because I am on visit visa right now. I have to be sponsored by family or husband. 

Can anybody tell me how to obtain residence visa as a freelancer language tutor ? Maybe with another free zone? 

Please help


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Hi,

the fact you are on visit visa should not matter. Have you checked this procedure?


----------



## Sarraah (Feb 14, 2015)

Thank u

Yes I have checked it and I gave them a call. They said that I should have residences visa first in order to apply for work permit . The representative refused to help any further.

I want a work permit as tutor freelancer AND a resident visa . I am currently on visit visa. 

Does anybody have any idea how to solve this issue?


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

It should be the other way around: if you don't have a job you can't have a residency visa, unless you are sponsored by family (husband).

I would suggest you get the three documents ready as per step 1 in the procedure, go to DIC to the Tecom office and kick off the process.


----------



## NiceToqueEh (May 4, 2014)

You have to get your documents in the following order:
1. Visa
2. Emirates ID
3. Work permit

If you have a freelance visa, you don't need a work permit. However, I don't think you can get a freelance visa as a tutor. There are certain designations for freelance visas, most of which are in media. 

Your best bet is to find a job with a tutoring company so that the company can sponsor you.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I know a tutor that has a Fujairah creative freezone visa - maybe you could try them.
They have an office on Dubai - ground floor of the Iridium centre (next to Pan Emirates store, Al Barsha).
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Sarraah (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks all. 

I have already tried tutoring companies but they don't sponsor. They hire only people with visa. But thanks for the suggestion. 

Steve, thanks for your tip, really helpful. I will go to their office and hopefully it will work out.


----------

